
6 years of analyzing patients’ heart data revealed 4 behavioral correlations - dpaluy
https://medium.com/helloheart-rnd/6-years-of-analyzing-patients-heart-data-revealed-4-fascinating-behavioral-correlations-df2d8910a42
======
dpaluy
TL:DR;

1\. User engagement drives blood pressure reduction

2\. Hypertensive Crisis: Even moderate engagement can help you catch a
hypertensive crisis.

3\. The strongest correlation between blood pressure reduction and activity
level is linked to 10 minutes of walking per day.

4\. Users who lowered their blood pressure also reported lower BMI.

